# Restore a painting



## Sha (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I have an interesting question and couldn't seem to find an answer online. 

Is there a way to restore an original painting back to normal?

Insight: I was gone for a view months and my friend was watching over my place. I said he could use some of my supplies. He painted over a painting that I really loved. I would like to know if there is a way to get that original painting back without damaging it. If there isn't, is there a way of preventing this in the future? Or a certain type of paint or spray. Anything will help, thanks!


----------



## withoutvice (Dec 9, 2013)

Thats unfortunate. I don't really know of a way. Why didn't he ask you if he could paint over it?


----------



## arold10 (May 28, 2011)

If your painting has been repainted over. How in the world that you think you will be able to remove the current painting without damaging it? I don't really think that you will be able to remove the current painting layer over the old one without the old one being peeled off.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

If the original painting was done in acrylic and a medium coat was then applied you might try a small inconspicuous area to try wiping off the newer material using a cotton swab with a touch of first, saliva, then a touch of rubbing alcohol or something stronger.


----------



## Kaykay (Feb 26, 2014)

If you varnish your painting in the future (acrylic, then isolation coat, then varnish), you should be able to peel off the varnish, taking the top layer of paint with it. I don't have any advice for your first question. Here's a great link on varnishing: http://willkempartschool.com/how-you-can-charge-more-for-a-varnished-painting/


----------

